# When to Start After Illness



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Morning All,

We are due to start our first ever cycle of IVF with ICSI but I've had a bit of a rubbish month.

First, I had a polyp removed on the 4th November (ouch) and last week I had a root canal filling. Yesterday,  I managed to come down with a cold and am feeling worn out. I've had two different courses of antibiotics this month and only finished one this morning. My period is due any day now.

My questions are: is this right time to start my first cycle? Or should we wait till next month?

I'm acutely aware of my age - just turned 43 - and that polyps usually make an unwelcome return.

Has anyone else started IVF feeling generally rubbish health wise and it was successful? 

Hope you all have a good day & thanks for taking the time to read this.

It's all so confusing. Have to ring Asda later (during my lunch break) to get drug prices - who knew needles could look that scary

Xx


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

wonder the cat - its a hard one. I did my first ICSI when in the middle of my first crohns flare up. My periods had stopped for a few months as I was so ill and I was on steroids. As soon as I stopped the steroids I did the cycle as we had been waiting a year because of the newly diagnosed crohns. I got 4 embryos so we froze 2. When they put the first 2 embryos back I remember saying to the nurse I felt really awful and surely I should be feeling better than this when I have the embryos back - I wanted to be in tip top condition. She said its normal to feel lousy after egg collection etc. 
The first cycle didn't work but 3 months later we had the other 2 embryos transferred as a FET and I have a dear daughter from that cycle. At the time also my AMH was 2.

Jan this year I started again with another ICSI cycle that didn't work and a FET that also didn't work. My AMH had gone up to 17.5 and my crohns was in remission for over a year and I had a daughter. So I don't really think it matters. I think its natural to want to feel tip top but in my mind the embryo either works or it doesn't. I was so ill when the egg collection happened that resulted in my daughter and I was so well when the ICSI and FET failed I cant think of any other explanation. My advice would be to go for it and sadly you have to accept that you have no control and you can try everything and it still might not work, or you could be a lucky one and it will. I would crack on. Good luck!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

If your clinic thinks you're OK to go ahead this cycle, I would do it. Given your age and, as you note, the tendency of polyps to recur, there's nothing to gain by waiting. Antibiotics and viruses shouldn't affect the quality of eggs you produce. Wishing you best of luck!


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

What a worry
I've woken up today with a stinker of a head cold, runny nose and sore throat 
Feeling rougher as the day has gon one
Needed lemsip

The problem is I am due embryo transfer tomorrow
Hoping to feel better tomorrow

Hope you guys are doing well

Take care 
Diva


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks KLconfused.

I'm pleased that your (ill) cycle resulted in a daughter. Sorry it hasn't gone so well this time round.



KLconfused said:


> wonder the cat - its a hard one. I did my first ICSI when in the middle of my first crohns flare up. My periods had stopped for a few months as I was so ill and I was on steroids. As soon as I stopped the steroids I did the cycle as we had been waiting a year because of the newly diagnosed crohns. I got 4 embryos so we froze 2. When they put the first 2 embryos back I remember saying to the nurse I felt really awful and surely I should be feeling better than this when I have the embryos back - I wanted to be in tip top condition. She said its normal to feel lousy after egg collection etc.
> The first cycle didn't work but 3 months later we had the other 2 embryos transferred as a FET and I have a dear daughter from that cycle. At the time also my AMH was 2.
> 
> Jan this year I started again with another ICSI cycle that didn't work and a FET that also didn't work. My AMH had gone up to 17.5 and my crohns was in remission for over a year and I had a daughter. So I don't really think it matters. I think its natural to want to feel tip top but in my mind the embryo either works or it doesn't. I was so ill when the egg collection happened that resulted in my daughter and I was so well when the ICSI and FET failed I cant think of any other explanation. My advice would be to go for it and sadly you have to accept that you have no control and you can try everything and it still might not work, or you could be a lucky one and it will. I would crack on. Good luck!


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi,

I really hope the egg transfer went smoothly despite your burgeoning cold.

Keep that tummy nice and warm!

Fingers crossed for your 2WW

X



Diva las vegas said:


> What a worry
> I've woken up today with a stinker of a head cold, runny nose and sore throat
> Feeling rougher as the day has gon one
> Needed lemsip
> ...


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

After all my stress, the clinic said I should wait. The consultant said a month will not matter. Hope he's right!

To be honest, I was a bit relieved as I have been a sweaty snotty mess for days now and my moods are all over the place due to poor sleep and PMT.

Thank you all for taking the time to reply to me. I haven't told my family or anyone at work so you are the only people that I can share this all with.

Have a great evening,

Xxx



CrazyHorse said:


> If your clinic thinks you're OK to go ahead this cycle, I would do it. Given your age and, as you note, the tendency of polyps to recur, there's nothing to gain by waiting. Antibiotics and viruses shouldn't affect the quality of eggs you produce. Wishing you best of luck!


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Wonderthecat  if you are reading - your in box is full and was going to give you a number for Richard!


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you! I've just deleted some messages to make room.



churchmouse41 said:


> Wonderthecat if you are reading - your in box is full and was going to give you a number for Richard!


----------

